# Aristo-Craft Doodlebug with FREE Heavyweight-what a deal!



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Not long ago I received the following email from Aristo-Craft:
[/b] 
* 
*

*









THE ARISTO-CRAFT DOODLEBUG IS NOW
ON THE WATER ON THE WAY TO US!*
* Dear All,

The Doodlebug is a derivative of the Standard Heavyweight Combine and is powered with a fully decorated and lit interior. It is correct to scale and a charmer on its own, but to sweeten the deal, we have added a Free Standard Heavyweight matching Coach.

The Standard Heavyweight coaches have been a staple at Aristo-Craft for almost 20 years. They were based on a Jersey Central design and are scale length. The blending of the two items makes this pair an eye-opener on any layout and it will look good as a shelf model, too. 

The MSRP is $300 and includes a free $242 MSRP coach, so the value is truly there. We don't know how long we can keep this value going. If you want a self-powered Doodlebug, we think this is the time to add this to your collection.

___ART21201C DOODLEBUG W/COACH PRR 300.00 
___ART21210C DOODLEBUG W/COACH ATSF 300.00 
___ART21205C DOODLEBUG W/COACH SO.RWY 300.00 
___ART21208C DOODLEBUG W/COACH UP 300.00 
___ART21209C DOODLEBUG W/COACH D&RGW 300.00 
___ART21202C DOODLEBUG W/COACH B&O 300.00
* *All the best,*

*Lewis and Scott Polk*
*Aristo-Craft Trains* 


Update Profile/Email Address | Instant removal with SafeUnsubscribe™ | Privacy Policy.
POLK'S HOBBY | 698 S. 21st St. | Irvington | NJ | 07111










For a bargain hunter like me it sounded too good to be true.

The Doodlebugs alone were selling for around $200 (at the dealers) and the Heavyweights were selling for around $175 each.

I did not expect them to make it to the MWLSTS show in time to see them much less to buy them but sure enough St. Aubins got them in too late to have them for the show opening but sent a truck back and had them for sale on Friday including two Santa Fe sets I promised to buy if they could get them.

I have to admit that I was never very interested in the Doodlebugs as a single vehicle and could not talk myself into spending $375 for a Doodlebug and coach but for around $500 to be able to come home with TWO pairs of Doodlebugs and Heavyweight Coaches was more than I could resist.

Better yet, the new Doodlebug and coach have about a dozen lights per car. I don't yet know if they are lights or LED's but I think they are lights. 

Whatever they are they are much smaller than the old light bulbs and are mounted on a center lighting strip.

The effect of the lighting is great - they look VERY nice in a dark room.

At first I did not quite know where to put them but they have found a new home on my shelf layout and last night I ran one of them for several hours as my "Sleep Train."

Lewis once again has discovered a way to separate me from my money.

Jerry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's a great deal, and I'll be buying one, so to add another coach to my HW "string". 

Jerry, if you get a chance, can you take a picture of the lights in the roof of the coach since you say they are different. The old ones are bayonet base 18v like old automotive and Lionel bulbs. 

Thanks, Greg


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Greg, 

I really hate to disassemble anything. All too often screws come out with plastic attached.

On the other hand I have now looked close enough to tell that there are 14 lights and they definitely are LED's (not filament). That suggests that there is probably a voltage limiting circuit. 

For anyone that may have had similar thoughts of adding another motor block, Lewis confirmed that the Doodlebug has a FA-1 motor block but he also pointed out that it is recessed and it would be pretty difficult to add a 2nd motor block to the Doodlebug. 

A very nice feature is that the Doodlebug has a MU connector at the rear (most likely for battery power) but for my purposes I will probably use it to connect the Doodlebug to the Heavyweight track contacts to double the track contacts from 8 wheels to 16 wheels (track contacts). 

The Doodlebug/Coach run very well on my track with minimum flickering but for outside use, with 16 track contacts, it should be able to run on VERY dirty track. The set is rated for a minimum of 8' diameter curves. 

One other thing I found interesting is that the LED's are what I would call orange - in both the Doodlebug and the Heavyweight (Santa Fe versions) but when running, the coach clerestory(?) light seems to be amber in the Doodlebug and white (clear) in the Heavyweight. This is probably a result of the seats in the Santa Fe Doodlebug being brown and the seats in the Santa Fe Heavyweight being blue resulting in a different reflected light color. At first I was not sure how I felt about the different colors but now it is insignificant to me. I did look at the 2nd Santa Fe set and the seat colors match the colors of the 1st set. 

Eventually (no promises about how soon) I will check the Doodlebug and coach for amperage drain. I suspect that with a single motor and LED lights it will be very low. 

There IS NOT a plug-in interface for any decoders but I am sure that someone will soon be installing decoders into the Doodlebugs. Since the Doodlebugs are not actually brand new someone has probably already been doing it. I will probably end up putting a MRC decoder in them some day just because the MRC decoders were so cheap and my installation will do nothing more than to put the decoder between the track pickups and the Doodlebug wires that would normally have gone to the track pickups. 

Both the Doodlebug and Heavyweights have two axle trucks so they look balanced. My comments only refer to the Santa Fe version. I saw the B&O and D&RGW versions but never took a close look at them. I think Lewis came up with a real winner with these sets. Heck, where else can you find a "train" for less than $300? 

Regards, 

Jerry


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

I ordered a set of Pennsy's. Just waiting for them to arrive in Massachusetts.
LAO


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Greg,

This is the best I can do for now. It is looking through the baggage door of the Doodlebug (upside down - looking toward the ceiling).











Regards,

Jerry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Jerry! 

Do you think there is a similar setup in the coach? Can you peek through the windows and see something similar. 

One **** of a job, with you standing on your head looking at the ceiling







, thanks for all the effort!









Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm surprised that AC has not mentioned this on there announcement of the Doolebug and coach. Really looks good. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 10/05/2008 6:08 PM
Thanks Jerry! 

Do you think there is a similar setup in the coach? Can you peek through the windows and see something similar. 

One **** of a job, with you standing on your head looking at the ceiling







, thanks for all the effort!









Regards, Greg 


Hi Greg,

It appears to me that both the Doodlebug and Heavyweight have the same lighting strip. It looks like it should be an easy retrofit to our older coaches and i am guessing that Lewis will eventually offer the light strip as an accessory - also hopefully including the MU harness as an accessory option as well (to add to the Heavyweight).

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## Joe Bartolini (Jan 2, 2008)

Where can one order this set: Doodlebug + coach? Been to both A_C and St A's web sites and can not find this special online 
Thanks 
Joe


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 10/05/2008 7:20 PM
I'm surprised that AC has not mentioned this on there announcement of the Doolebug and coach. Really looks good. Later RJD


Hi RJD,

As a former factory rep I would guess that Lewis wanted to give the dealers time to move their existing inventory of non-LED and non-deal products before the LED equipped and free coach products became well known.

Its tough for a manufacturer to walk the line between keeping customers wanting to buy the newest and best and helping their dealers from having old stock collecting dust.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Joe Bartolini on 10/06/2008 7:55 AM
Where can one order this set: Doodlebug + coach? Been to both A_C and St A's web sites and can not find this special online 
Thanks 
Joe


Every Aristo-Craft dealer should be able to offer this deal. Just be sure to ask for it and to specify the part number including the "C" at the end:

*___ART21201C DOODLEBUG W/COACH PRR 300.00 *
*___ART21210C DOODLEBUG W/COACH ATSF 300.00 *
*___ART21205C DOODLEBUG W/COACH SO.RWY 300.00 *
*___ART21208C DOODLEBUG W/COACH UP 300.00 *
*___ART21209C DOODLEBUG W/COACH D&RGW 300.00 *
*___ART21202C DOODLEBUG W/COACH B&O 300.00*

They come packaged in a single box including both the Doodlebug and the Heavyweight Coach.

I bought mine from St. Aubin's at the Mid-West Large Scale Train Show in Springfield, Illinois this past weekend. They had just arrived at St. Aubin's. Since Aristo-Craft had sponsored the show I wanted to buy them from a dealer who was supporting Aristo-Craft (and me) by being at the show.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

I saw that deal, too, and thought it was really good. That is interesting that they've put LEDs in the heavyweights. Maybe if you have time, you'd be able to post pictures of a regular coach and the new one with the lights lit? Just for fun, you know! 

Later,

Mark


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 10/06/2008 8:55 AM
Jerry,

I saw that deal, too, and thought it was really good. That is interesting that they've put LEDs in the heavyweights. Maybe if you have time, you'd be able to post pictures of a regular coach and the new one with the lights lit? Just for fun, you know! 

Later,

Mark





Hi Mark,

It may be awhile (perhaps someone else will get to it first). I've got a bunch of projects going that I am already too far behind.

Perhaps the best thing about the LED's is that they probably have a voltage limiting circuit that will keep their illumination constant while keeping them from burning out at MTS/DCC voltages - in addition to keeping the power consumption down for MTS 5 amp limits.

One point of comparison that just occurred to me is that I had to quit running MTS on my night train because the MTS voltage kept the D&RGW 3080 series coach lights (with filament bulbs) too bright for my bedroom. In contrast the lighting from the Heavyweights with LED's was pleasant to watch in the darkness - neither too bright nor too dim.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You can see the circuit on the board in the picture.... power comes in from the left... goes through a full wave bridge rectifier circuit (the 4 diodes), then through a current limiting resistor (to limit inrush current to the capacitor to the right), and the cap also helps keep the leds from flickering, by storing some power. Each LED has a current limiting resistor on the circuit board near it. 

There is no limiter, so the possibility exists that operation at high voltages might be too much. I would think Aristo would engineer this to handle 18 volts minimum, and probably 22 or even 24 volts, since they sell power supplies with this voltage. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Note that you could add R2 and an additional led to D2 for more light on that circuit board. 
Most likely a surface mount resistor between 1000 to 1300 ohms if full track voltage is on the capacitor.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Joe Bartolini on 10/06/2008 7:55 AM
Where can one order this set: Doodlebug + coach? Been to both A_C and St A's web sites and can not find this special online 
Thanks 
Joe

Hi Joe,

Jim at G Scale Junction is doing this at a good price. You can see his advert in October Garden Railways, or just give him a phone call.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

With the economy going south fast, I'lll bet this isnt the first "great deal" we see in the coming year


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

As an update, I've now put 4 - 6 hours on one Santa Fe Doodlebug set and I have to say that I am very pleased with them.

There are two things that came up:

1. While my shop layout (shelf layout) is flat it is not perfectly flat. There are very minor humps where one wire shelf overlaid another wire shelf as I built the layout. The curves are 8' diameter which is the minimum for the set. I noticed that at a couple of places around the room that the "train" would handle the circumference of the room without any problems but (since the "sleep" layout runs on a 15 minute timer) there is no way to predict where the train will stop. IF it stops right at a hump in the track or in a curve the wheels might spin without going anywhere. On a normal layout it would be easy for the operator to back up a bit and get over the little hump with a head start and a little speed as it reaches the hump.

2. after about 4 hours I noticed the cars were slowing down and the drive wheels had a tendency to slip - sometimes even on flat track. 

Issue #1 was resolved by replacing two of the drive truck wheels with wheels having traction tires from one of my FB-1's (same motor assembly). Now the "trains" have plenty of traction and I can even run them around the layout at minimum speed without any slippage of the drive wheels.

Issue #2 was resolved with a drop of oil on each of the axles of the Heavyweight and non-driving axles of the Doodlebug. Apparently a bit of friction built up over several hours of (indoor) use.

I anticipated losing track contact by replacing two solid wheels with wheels having traction tires but while there now is a very slight flickering of the lights of the Doodlebug it does not seem to affect the running of the train. Still, I intend to eventually MU the Heavyweight to the Doodlebug thus adding 8 more track contacts to assure trouble free operation even on quite dirty track.

The first set is now parked while I start running the 2nd set. I started the 2nd set out with the axles oiled and wheels with traction tires fitted so I anticipate no problems with the set. One set will be used for clockwise operation and the other set for counter clockwise operation to simulate east to west and west to east operations.

Jerry


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm still waiting for mine to show up.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 10/08/2008 7:11 AM
With the economy going south fast, I'lll bet this isnt the first "great deal" we see in the coming year


That is probably true but to give Lewis Polk the credit he is due, I received his email about the Doodlebug "deal" back on Sunday 8/10/2008. Realizing that at the time he said *THE ARISTO-CRAFT DOODLEBUG IS NOW ON THE WATER ON THE WAY TO US!*

it is obvious he planned this sale a long time before the US and world economies started falling apart.

Even better I'm running the Doodlebug and Heavyweight with one motor and twenty eight (28) lights with a 2 amp starter set power supply! For a little while I even ran Two Doodlebugs with Two Heavyweights - two motors and fifty six (56) lights with that same 2 amp power supply as I drove one Doodlebug set onto a siding getting ready to run the other Doodlebug set on the mainline. 

Lewis was saving us money long before we knew how much we needed to start saving money.

Thanks Lewis,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 10/12/2008 6:35 PM
I'm still waiting for mine to show up.


Hi Marty, 

It will probably take you at least 5 minutes to convert it to battery power.









You may need an Aristo-Craft MU (female) connector to adapt it to battery power. I think the switch on the bottom of the Doodlebug may in reality be a switch to change to battery power.

Let us know how you convert it. 

I think you have been spending too much time with Lewis because he seems convinced that the future involves battery power. 

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry's post about the Doodlebug and free car is quite right.

You guys Stateside have had great offers from Aristo-Craft in recent times: special deals on track, train engineer and free boxcars now the Doodlebug and as Tom points out here is probably more to come.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

It's a shame if the took the time to add the battery plug they did not add the PnP board. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Last night I did a bit more experimenting with the Doodlebug set.

Now that my Doodlebugs have traction tires I got curious about the increase in pulling power.

Where a Doodlebug had some slippage with a single heavyweight on level track with minor humps and it easily pulled the heavyweight with traction tires I decided to push my luck and added a 2nd heavyweight. I happened to have a Southern Diner handy so I hooked it up and ran it for an hour or so with frequent stops and starts plus running it at minimum speed.

I found that the traction tired Doodlebug had no difficulty pulling the TWO heavyweights including an older diner with six axles.

I also found that the extra current drain of the diner with its multiple filament lights did not result in any difficulty running the set from the 2 amp power supply. I ran the set for a couple of hours just to check for any problems. 

In addition I decided to trust the current Aristo knuckle couplers and there were no accidental disconnects with either Doodlebug set over 8 or more hours total running time. Normally I convert to hook & loop couplers for my "sleep trains" because of concern for (older) hook & loop couplers disconnecting while I might be asleep with the trains running.

Another positive discovery was that I had no stoppages of the trains resulting from the probable lowered track contact resulting from installing (insulated?) traction tired wheels. Even at very slow speeds the Doodlebugs never stopped either from loss of track contact or from wheel slippage. I did not even put new traction tires on the wheels but simply used the old and cracked traction tires that were on the wheels. I will still probably MU my Doodlebugs to the Heavyweights but my results do not suggest that it is necessary.

As usual I am not making any recommendations but simply reporting my results under limited operating conditions. I don't know how clean or dirty my track is or if there might be anything on my track that might cause it to have less traction than someone else's tracks. I occasionally clean the tracks with a car that uses a LGB Track Cleaning Block (weighted with 45 A.C.P. bullets) and I add LGB Track Cleaning Fluid (Smoke Fluid) to the block for added cleaning power. It is possible that this combination may (or may not) leave the tracks slightly slippery. I pull my track cleaning car with a MUed Aristo FA-1/FB-1 (with traction tires of course) so it can pull a pretty heavy track cleaning car.

For those who might be interested the new Doodlebug and Heavyweight with 14 LED's per car look just fine along with an older Heavyweight Diner with its 4 incandescent lights. You can notice the difference and the new LED's look far more realistic but I see no problem with mixing and matching. I am running at or below 10 volts so it is possible that differences might be noticed at higher voltages.

Something else I noticed is that a Doodlebug by itself starts moving almost at the same time as the lights come on but when a Heavyweight is attached the lights come on BEFORE the train starts moving. This makes it possible to stop the "train" at a station and keep the (LED) lights on in the passenger cars while the train is stopped.

I am starting to like the LED's too much. I've started thinking about duplicating the Heavyweight lighting and putting similar strips in some LGB Jackson Sharp Coaches to lower the current demand from 6 lighted coaches to the point that I might be able to perhaps double the number of lighted passenger trains I can pull under the 5 amp MTS limit.

I would encourage others to post their results as they get their Doodlebug sets whether their results duplicate or are different from mine.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 10/13/2008 7:21 AM
It's a shame if the took the time to add the battery plug they did not add the PnP board. Later RJD


Hi RJD,

Just as a comment (not a recommendation) the first thing I thought about when I heard about the Doodlebug/Heavyweight deal was that it sounded perfect to me for use with the very inexpensive MRC AD322 decoders ($10.99 each).

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/34/postid/44733/view/topic/Default.aspx

When at the MWLSTS I asked Lewis and Navin about the wiring of the Doodlebug and was told (as you learned) that there is no decoder interface. On the other hand there are just four wires from the motor & wheels to the Doodlebug circuits (two each track and motor leads from each motor/truck).

Unless someone wants sound the MRC AD322 could provide DCC motor control with just four splices (running everything from the decoder motor output). This would have the added benefit of keeping the LED lighting voltage down to the same as needed to run the motor.

If I was going to put a decoder into a LGB Mogul, Mikado, F7 etc. I would buy a LGB or Massoth decoder to do it but if all I am going to do is to run the motor and lights of a Doodlebug I'll probably be quite happy with an inexpensive decoder to put into an inexpensive loco.

I had intended to put the MRC decoders into the Doodlebugs as soon as I got them but now that they seem to have found a home on my sleep layout (which is plain track power) I am no longer in any hurry to put decoders into them.

The battery plug is just a MU harness that is laid above the coupler tongue and connected to the same screws on the truck as the journals are. There is actually no revised internal wiring for it. I like it because it should be very easy to duplicate to MU Heavyweights - once we can buy the wire harnesses from Aristo-Craft.

Of course these are just my current thoughts and not a recommendation for anyone to do anything because I have not even done for myself what I am commenting on.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I just received a new in-stock list from Aristo-Craft and it includes the following:

*ART21201C*
*DOODLEBUG - PRR W/COACH*
*300.00*
*ART21202C*
*DOODLEBUG - B & O W/COACH*
*300.00*
*ART21205C*
*DOODLEBUG - SO.RWY W/COACH*
*300.00*
*ART21208C*
*DOODLEBUG - UP W/COACH*
*300.00*
*ART21209C*
*DOODLEBUG - D&RGW W/COACH*
*300.00*
*ART21210C*
*DOODLEBUG - ATSF W/COACH*
*300.00*


Jerry


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

No SP = No go on the T&LBRR. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry i have one of the older Doolebugs and just converted it to DCC using the QSI. I also removed the traction tires as they are a pain and mine will pull a coach quite well even up my 1% grade. BTW I replaced the wheels that had the traction tires with solid metal wheels. I dispize traction tires especially in G scale. One can add some weight if need be when eliminating the traction tire. The Aristo motor block will handle the added weight if keep with in reason. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 10/13/2008 4:06 PM
Jerry i have one of the older Doolebugs and just converted it to DCC using the QSI. I also removed the traction tires as they are a pain and mine will pull a coach quite well even up my 1% grade. BTW I replaced the wheels that had the traction tires with solid metal wheels. I dispize traction tires especially in G scale. One can add some weight if need be when eliminating the traction tire. The Aristo motor block will handle the added weight if keep with in reason. Later RJD


Hi RJD,

I am glad to hear that you have no problems with traction using the solid metal wheels. That is why I wanted to be clear that I do not know if my wheels slipping might be caused by my track having some sort of slick residue on them rather than a normal result of not having traction tires.

There has been a lot said over the years about traction tires. Some like you do not like them and others like me prefer them. it is nice that we have a choice and can use the wheels we like.

If you happen to have any photos of your decoder installation I'd like to see them as I will probably eventually put a decoder in my Doodlebugs.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Jerry, you did it to me again! I was an hour east of Rochester NY this Saturday at a meeting and hoped to be able to get to Ridge Road Station. The meeting was over around 4 and by the time we got out it was almost 5. As my wife and I hit the road she asked what time they closed? I wasn't sure. She then asked how long I thought it would take to get there? I thought about an hour to 45 minutes. I was almost an hour with a few detours for construction around Brockport (sigh). We arrived at 5:45 and they were in the process of closing. I had barely a few moments to make a selection. (sigh) I quickly perused the shelves looking for soemthing in ym price range that cought my eyes. On starting the return trip thru the first section (the lights were already out in the front section) I spotted a single Doodlebug set in PRR. A litle out of my price range but not so bad. The one gentleman grabs the price tags and takes me to the register that is still open and he sends someone to grab me the set as he's certain it is the last set. My wife was at the register already so she finsihed upt eh transactiona s I took the chance to use the restroom. When I retunred she'd finsihed the sale and was waiting for me to carry the large box out. We'd driven the Cougar and had to do some creative packing to get that box and all our "stuff" in the hatch and still leave room to pick up the girls from the sitters on the way home. We were late enough getting home that we simply left it all in the car for the night and I retireved the set last night after dinner. I got it out and opened up the case and the inner boxes last ngiht. I was worried at first as the box was not well amrked as to the contents and the inner cases were labelled "unmarked" but the retail boxes were correctly marked PRR and both the DBug and the HW were PRR and in good shape. I Oooed and Ahhedd a little over them and my mother was duly impressed and I boxed them back up again. 

Anyhow I'm happy with my "instant" purchase. Purely because I had an instant to purchase it. That's twice I've showed up to MAJOR train stores right before closing. Setting dangerous precedence here! 

Chas


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Chas,

You have heard "misery loves company" - well my version is that "a bargain is proven to having been a bargain when you can talk your friends into buying the same bargain."

Thanks for proving that my great bargain really was a great bargain. 

Another friend in Little Rock received his Doodlebug/Heavyweight set from Ridge Road last week.

Maybe I should be asking Lewis Polk for a commission?

Have fun with your new toys. I know I really like mine.

Jerry


----------

